# Growing weeds indoors



## Paige Lewis (Aug 29, 2010)

So i started trying to grow weeds indoors in seed trays about 8 months ago, the first lot died but i planted more and the nipplewort seems to be the only one actually doing well, the rest are spindly or have just died, i planted them in coco coir because i couldn't find any plain topsoil at the time and i usually water them once a week (i wait until the coir has totally dried before watering again), could anyone suggest what i am doing wrong? I was really hoping to have a good lot grown for the winter months but i have not been very successful. My home never gets that cold, the only thing i could think of would be possibly lack of light, they are on window ledges throughout the house but none of them really get that much direct sunshine throughout the day.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Missy (Aug 29, 2010)

Have you tried a grow light? Maybe digging starts and potting them might work better. I have never thought of growing weeds inside but now you have me thinking.


----------



## Paige Lewis (Aug 29, 2010)

I haven't tried a grow light that definately sounds like a good idea especially if it gets my tort weeds for the winter months. This may sound stupid but that do you mean by 'digging starts and potting them'? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 29, 2010)

I also failed at growing weeds and would second the grow light--I think that is what mine needed, but I just don't have the patience. Gave up after two tries and because I had actually spent quite a bit of money on the trays, soil, seeds, etc and not got anything out of it.


----------



## ekm5015 (Aug 29, 2010)

Plants need 3 things to grow; soil, light, and water. I think you were lacking two. Here are my suggestions. 

1) Get some miracle grow organic soil instead of the coco coir. You could actually mix in some coir if you wanted. Maybe 70/30 organic soil to coir. I'm not sure how much nutrients the coco coir has. If there is nothing feeding them, the plants will die. 

2) Weeds need a good amount of light to grow properly. The amount of light they were getting from the window was probably not sufficient. Place a clamp lamp with a compact flourecent light bulb (26 watt bulb is sufficient) in it about 2 feet above the weeds. 

3) Water once or twice a week and they will grow.

4) If the seedling tray u are using came with a dome, use it for the first week or two. Seedlings can dry out and die quickly.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 29, 2010)

weeds usually grow where you don't want them next time as you plant say " I do not want any weeds growin here at all"


----------



## Missy (Aug 29, 2010)

Paige Lewis said:


> I haven't tried a grow light that definately sounds like a good idea especially if it gets my tort weeds for the winter months. This may sound stupid but that do you mean by 'digging starts and potting them'? Thanks for the advice!



I meant find a weed growing like a plantain and dig it up and plant it in a pot. I think I will try it myself.


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Aug 29, 2010)

I planted some last tuesday and they are growing like crazy.I planted the seeds in plain peat moss and wet them.I left them outside for a day and then brought them in and put them under a heat/u.v.b. bulb.The u.v.b. is on for 12 hrs/day and the heat is on 24/hrs a day.I spray them down twice daily until the peat moss is saturated.Good luck,tom.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 29, 2010)

I use aquariums with hoods that have fluorescent bulbs, the full hood holds the moisture in so you don't have to water as often.


----------



## artemiss (Aug 30, 2010)

ekm5015 said:


> Plants need 3 things to grow; soil, light, and water.
> 
> 
> 
> Not entirely true. Plants need NUTRIENTS (not neccisarily soil) , light and water. Ive been running hydroponics in my basement for quite a while and just started a new tray of dandelion and other weeds for my tort. Last batch of dandelion I grew got to 8" diameter in 33 days.


----------



## MissTurtle (Aug 30, 2010)

artemiss said:


> ekm5015 said:
> 
> 
> > Plants need 3 things to grow; soil, light, and water.
> ...


----------



## artemiss (Aug 30, 2010)

MissTurtle said:


> artemiss said:
> 
> 
> > ekm5015 said:
> ...


----------



## Angi (Aug 30, 2010)

So why can weed grow great in every crack on my drive way, in my landscape rock and in the street, but not in a flower pot with good soil and lots of TLC?????????? Oh yeah and don't forget my lawn. They grow fabulously there.


----------



## biglove4bigtorts (Aug 30, 2010)

Some things to consider:

Hydroponics is not ideal for growing tortoise food, because of the artificial fertilizers that are used to make the plants grow in the absence of soil. Most organic options are not condusive to indoor growing due to smell and/or performance issues.

''weeds'' as we like t think of them are generally very demanding in terms of light requirements. It should be possible to grow plants indoors, but the energy consumption and price for High Pressure Sodium and/or Metal Halide bulbs will get quite expensive. Simple flourescent lights will probably work for only a few, shade toleraant varietyies, though T5s might do it.

Coir has been found to contain chemicals that stunt and prevent plant growth as it decays. I know it is used by some to grow orchids and other plants, but it is not really suitable for weeds that are used to a complex mixture of soil components.
Peat Moss is too acidic to be used alone and weeds would best be grown in soil with some clay and loam as is found in the North East of the US. Seedlings will sprout and do ok for a ime in seed starting mix, but I would consider mixing in a bit of lyme to any bagged potting mixes used...this is needed by most weeds and is what contributes to the available calcium available to the torts that eat the plant.

Growing lettuces and other table greens would be much easier, likeing cooler indoor conditions and doing better under VHO flourescent lights. they can be used to supplement what you might find in the store.

Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## artemiss (Aug 31, 2010)

biglove4bigtorts said:


> Some things to consider:
> 
> Hydroponics is not ideal for growing tortoise food, because of the artificial fertilizers that are used to make the plants grow in the absence of soil. Most organic options are not condusive to indoor growing due to smell and/or performance issues.
> 
> ...



Most hydro growers who know what they are doing dont use any type of 'soil' anyway. No peat moss, coir or anything you just listed. ESPECIALLY not lyme. Also, the nutrients used in Hydro arent just your garden store fertilizer, miracle-grow, or the like. They are extremely pure compounds. Those "artificial fertilizers" you speak of are still made of "pure" compounds. Especially at the root level, roots can only take in the basic elements. So growing hydroponically is perfectly safe, just to clear up any confusion. So I guess while, according to most peoples definitions" hydroponics is not organic, but that doesnt mean its unhealthy. Its probably alot healthier and cleaner than ANY produce you buy at the market. oh and btw, my power bill went up $9/month when I started doing this. Not too expensive at all, IMO.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi i started growning weeds in the house at the moment i have dandilions taken from garden potted and palce in tortoise tabe i also put common garden soill in tubs and trays and i am growing a mixed tortoise seed which i lhave place next to the table so it is getting heat and light from the lamb so far its working well and the seeds are coming up a treat.


----------



## Missy (Aug 31, 2010)

I just potted up some plantains


----------



## moswen (Aug 31, 2010)

i use the little clear plastic containers that strawberries and blueberries come in and i take the lid, put organic soil in it, and throw some seeds on top, and place it in my tortoise enclosure about a foot away from their uv light. they grow fabulously. i even started putting some at the far end of their enclosure and those still grow as well. usually it's turnip greens or mustard greens and those get eaten as soon as they bloom, but i am currently drawing up a plan for little stands all around their enclosure for the winter time as i want them to continue to have a fresh source of good nutrients. 

also i have a pendant light hanging above my sink with a uv compact florescent bulb in it (the pendant light couldn't take the wattage for a trex bulb lol!) and i've got some plants lined up under that behind my sink, they grow fabulously as well. another idea is if you have a spare bathroom, fill that lighting fixture up with florescent bulbs and grow some stuff on the counter top in there.


----------



## biglove4bigtorts (Aug 31, 2010)

I think that there was a misunderstanding with my choice of layout, on my previous post. I was not mentioning lyme and soil conditions/types in reference to hydroponics, but to growing weeds indoors in general.

In reply that the nutrient solutions used in hygroponics are safe to use for feeding torts the plants grown using them:
Chicory and Milk Thistle are two plants known to absorb and concentrate nitrogen in thier tissues to a toxic level, when grown in enriched situations...hydromponics woud fit this criteria. While I am not bashing hygroponics (actually, I fin it very intersting), my personal opinion is that NO fertilizer should be used in growin food for our tortoises, because for most of them, the plants that they consume naturally grow in rocky, impoverished soil, with some exceptions being forest dwelling species. Feeding plants that are grown in a hydroponic solution are artificially higher in the three basic growin elements (NPK), than foods grown in untreated soils and they lack the benificial material needed to have optimum calcium contents. I would personally eat hydroponically grown produce, as I understand that proper use of fertilizer is not dangerous and that plants are utilizing NPK, whether provided from man-made sources or natural sources....it's the same element. As it related to tortoises, I think if the plants are chosen carefully and ''nitrate sponges'' are not grown and fed, than some hydronically grown items would pose no harm to varied diet.

As for electricity consumption and cost, it will be different for everyone in thier own area...I know for me, 5-6 40 watt shoplight fixtures raise my bill $32.00 a month...gotta luv it!!!


----------



## Tracy Gould (Aug 31, 2010)

I have also thought of a great idea for the use of Shelbys old small Viv i am going to go get a bag of organic compost and place a lair in the viv then i am going to sew the weed seeds in there plug in the light and heater bulb thats still in there and use it little a mini greenhouse to grow her food for the winter.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Aug 31, 2010)

artemiss said:


> ekm5015 said:
> 
> 
> > Plants need 3 things to grow; soil, light, and water.
> ...


----------



## moswen (Sep 2, 2010)

Tracy Gould said:


> I have also thought of a great idea for the use of Shelbys old small Viv i am going to go get a bag of organic compost and place a lair in the viv then i am going to sew the weed seeds in there plug in the light and heater bulb thats still in there and use it little a mini greenhouse to grow her food for the winter.




Hey awesome!!


----------

